# U verse ir blaster



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not sure if this is the correct forum topic... However How come the IR blaster I have will not work with my UVERSE boxes? The IR blaster will control everything else I have... Rcvr's, PC etc. I bought this IR blaster specifically for the uverse box so I am a bit irritated! I tried all my Uverse boxes. None of them work. The Remote seems to be just a standard IR remote. Its not RF or anything. I purchased the IR blaster Kit from Mono Price. Its pretty basic.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess there must be more advanced IR blasters? ANy suggestions without busting the bank.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

okay dumb me... I should have read... right in the description from Monoprice!

Some devices that have been reported to have trouble with this repeater include:
• Scientific Atlanta cable boxes (e.g., 8300 HD)
• Denon receivers
• ATT U-verse DVRs
• Dish Network DVRs


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

fsChris,
I have been using a URC remote and RF blaster for years now with my U-verse box. no issues. The remote and blaster combo go for about $70 online. The RF blaster only works with the URC remote as it sends both IR and RF signals. the IR signal is very strong from the reote and from the blaster and has no issues with the U-verse or comcast boxes I have used over the years. Note this is a discontinued product by URC but still a very good deal as you get a great universal remote as well. While not as easy as programming a Logitech-Harmony remote (I have 2 of those also) it is more customizable and durable. It is still going strong after 6 years of daily use.

The URC model is RFS200.

Best of luck!


----------

